# New Yorker Add-on Boiler WC-130--Burn Wood or Coal



## John Giulietti (Jul 23, 2008)

I read Bill P's (Firestarter's) thread entitled: "Fuzzy Math--Add-on Boiler...." with interest

Firestarter said:
My existing oil fired boiler = 102k BTU/HR @ 87% eff. = 88,740 NET IBR BTU/HR
This boiler is what’s been keeping us warm…we use about 8-900 gallons per year.  This includes domestic hot water.
NY’er Boiler Sizes: 
WC-90 = 90k BTU/HR @ 55%? eff. = 49,500 NET IBR BTU/HR
WC-130 = 130k BTU/HR @ 55%? eff. = 71,500 NET IBR BTU/HR

I am in a similar situation using 1200 gallons per year but will keep my separate oil-fired Hot Water Heater which is less than a year old, if I do an "add-on Boiler".    I have been sized for a New Yorker Add-on WC-130 Boiler.    I want to burn oil in Central Connecticut on and off in October and fire-up the WC-130 with coal during Halloween Week and burn CONTINUOUSLY with nut-coal through mid-March when I will let the coal-fire burn out and heat with oil intermittently into April.

QUESTION #1:   What sort of mess (dust, soot, etc.) should I expect in my masonry basement if I used only 40-lbs bagged "nut-coal"?   No bulk coal in a coal bin....
QUESTION #2:    I like it real warm in the house....72 to 74 degrees F--and don't mind feeding the coal and stoking the unit on cold January days....But what do I do on those warm DAYs and cold NIGHTs in December-January-February to regulate heat? Do I open the windows during the day?


----------



## SUPPLYGUY (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a wc130 in Connecticut that heats my 3500 sq ft house. I tried coal a couple times it seemed to burn nice and hot. I wonder how coal would be in the early season to reduce creosote? New Yorker's telling us they are backed up 12 weeks. I just recieved 5 wc130's last week.


----------



## John Giulietti (Jul 23, 2008)

Dear Firestarter:
     I live in Vernon.  What town are you in?   Will the WC130s burn "chestnut coal"? Why did you stop using coal?  How much will you let one of your five New Yorker WC130s go for FOB my pick-up in your town?  Are they new and in individual crates? Regards, /s/JLG


----------



## SUPPLYGUY (Jul 23, 2008)

I have access to free wood so I won't buy coal. I might try it during the milder seasons. 860-808-9466


----------

